# Does anyone else get overwhelmed by the desire to be everywhere at once?



## HotthenCold (Jul 11, 2008)

I wasn't sure if this qualified as something that could go under one of the regular sections, so here it is. 
Does anybody else out there ever feel overwhelmed by a feeling that there are too many people to ever meet, and that there are too many places to live and experience? 
I dunno, sometimes I get a feeling like I want to be connected to everything so that I don't miss anything and it makes me sad that I'm not. This is very vague, I understand, but there's no other way to express this feeling.
Has anybody else out there felt somethine similar?


----------



## Mari (Jul 11, 2008)

H! I should be sleeping but I am awake so I guess I can chat a bit.



> there are too many people to ever meet, and that there are too many places to live and experience?



I have felt that way although not so much now. It has felt overwhelming at times, and confusing. Now I am stuck trying to put the feeling into words. :search: Maybe I was looking for something or everything - all the things I never had. Now I am just so sad it is like nothing even matters anymore. I have traveled across Canada several times just for the experience and now I think of doing it again because of all the people and places I missed and sometimes I did not even see what was there. I wish it were easier to put thoughts and feelings into words.  I guess I should get to sleep. :heart: Mari


----------



## Into The Light (Jul 11, 2008)

i don't get overwhelmed but i do know there are so many things i want to do and experience that i can't possibly fit into a single lifetime.

i am wondering if maybe you don't feel like you are connecting with people on a level that you need, a human level (if that makes sense). do you feel lonely and alone in the world?


----------



## sister-ray (Jul 11, 2008)

I think i understand what your saying, due to my agrophobia/aniexty Im stuck in a small world with boundaries,  but when I see travel programmes on TV or meet people on the internet I would just so much like to be part of it all, see it all, meet them all, feel it all ,experience it all, its almost an exhilerating feeling when you think about it,, and it makes me sad because i know i never will.


----------



## HotthenCold (Jul 14, 2008)

Into The Light said:


> i don't get overwhelmed but i do know there are so many things i want to do and experience that i can't possibly fit into a single lifetime.
> 
> i am wondering if maybe you don't feel like you are connecting with people on a level that you need, a human level (if that makes sense). do you feel lonely and alone in the world?



Yes, definitely. That's a very accurate observation.
It's scary to me, but I feel far beyond lonely. Really intimate connections with other people elude me, so I find that connection with nature, music, and I try to make a connection with the universe.
I know this is sad, but I don't know how to change. I've tried to open myself up to really connecting with other people but whenever I do I have this inevitable surge of fear that makes me avoid them. Some people think that this way of thinking is what lends power to the problem, but I really feel that this is beyond my control. I feel that it is a problem with my "wiring" and my experiences in my developmental stages.


----------



## Into The Light (Jul 14, 2008)

it's not beyond your control. you can connect at this level with people but the tricky parts are 1) figuring out who's safe to trust 2) actually taking the risk to trust.

have you ever seen a therapist for anything? that could be a place for you to begin to work on this kind of thing.


----------

